# Gold Bead addition to S&W PPC9 or not?



## MaverickDMD (Dec 20, 2020)

The PPC9 is a pretty rare gun. That tall black front sight however would benefit from an 18K gold bead front sight. Would add some utility in picking up the front sight plus some class in doing so. Any opinions on that?


----------



## MaverickDMD (Dec 20, 2020)

Alrighty then. I'll post pics of when it's done.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have seen many people on various gun forums talk favorably about a gold front sight dot. I almost bought a revolver years ago with one already installed. It looked nice.

I personally prefer fiber optics now - I'm 50, and it's much easier to see with my older eyes now. But, I think you will like the gold dot


----------



## MaverickDMD (Dec 20, 2020)

The main issue is not what is the best front sight but whether a gold bead lower the value of the gun or not.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The gold beads are pretty popular. I doubt it


----------

